# etudes?



## henrikhank (Dec 8, 2016)

I have been taking both piano and vocal lessons. When I took piano lessons I was given the Burgmüller etudes, eg Pastorale. I haver been given any similar etudes for vocals. Are there no etudes like this for vocals? I have only found crazy vocale etudes but nothing like Burgmüller but for vocals.
Please explain.


----------

